# If you need this little tool.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It came to my attention that lots of people who use the Boker "Jim Wagner" folder/switchblade did not receive a specialized pivot tool needed for adjustment.

I spent several phone calls until I found a great customer service person at Boker to find out how I could obtain a reasonable amount of this little tool. With fingers crossed, I will be getting a dozen of these little tools next week.

Contact me PM if you got shorted one of these. It is needed to tighten your pivot to that "perfect snugness" which allows the blade to be activated, but yet does not permit the blade to wobble in the handle.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> It came to my attention that lots of people who use the Boker "Jim Wagner" folder/switchblade did not receive a specialized pivot tool needed for adjustment.
> 
> I spent several phone calls until I found a great customer service person at Boker to find out how I could obtain a reasonable amount of this little tool. With fingers crossed, I will be getting a dozen of these little tools next week.
> 
> ...


Gawddammit. That's like one of them Micro-sim card tools for your phone!!! $6 to replace!!!!!Damn rip off!!! Use a paper clip!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@OSG*, normally I would agree with you. However, that little tool is supposed to come with the knife. Mine had the tool, I figured everyone got one. I did get a good inside seller, and I believe a dozen will arrive in a week.

In the meantime I've been playing with my "FST" CRKT Homefront. I leave the yellow FST sticker on the knife because it bugs the heck out of chronic complainers and millennials still living with their moms.

These aren't inventory knives, these are my knives.I wish there was another yellow sticker on the obverse side.

BTW, let me state again you should _buy a Prequel_ if for no other reason that it is sharp and convenient to carry. I have three of them, and all three are tight, devoid of marks and assembled by professionals.


----------

